# Have you read?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have any of you guys read Alaska Bear Tales by Larry Kaniut?

I've read lots of African Big Game hunting and animal attack books etc, I know what a bear can do but some of the injury's that are described in this book that the victims go on to live through are horrific. The big cats kill you bears just play with you.

http://www.amazon.com/Alaska-Bear-T...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302811255&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So I've heard. Playing dead means playing chew toy for some.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With the big cats they get the job done, bears sit back and look at their work wait for you to move and then give you another going over!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A couple good reads, Hunting American Bears and Hunting American Lions both by Frank C. Hibben. Loads of action. Real experience read, The Ben Lilly Legend by J. Frank Dobie, true too life american hunting the old way. I could read the Lilly story over and over.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Jim I'll have a look for those.


----------

